# New DVLA fine



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

It seems that from next Feb the DVLA will be sending out £100 fines for vehicles that are not insured same as they do for no road tax  
Chris


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds OK to me.
Gerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Should be £1000 in my view and get these cowboys sorted although how are they going to prove that the vehicle was on the road as that is the only requirement for insurance unless the law is changed to* no SORN, it has to be taxed and insured.*

Peter


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

can you post the info please
chapter


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

My other half read it online somewhere, this is all I can find :-
http://www.which4u.co.uk/insurance/news/12037-car-insurance-advice-offered-to-drivers


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> can you post the info please
> chapter


DVLA Link


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Details

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Motorinsurance/DG_186696

or

http://activeinsurancecompany.co.uk/continuous-insurance-enforcement-cie/

Ben


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

thanks 
it looks like it will cost if your insurance and your road tax are not synchronised and you store the m/h for the winter
chapter


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

DVLA can send as many fines as they like but I think you will find those who drive without tax or insurance tend not to pay fines either. I would rather them take more positive action to get these vehicles off the road for good as it is us who pay the extra premiums to cover the problem.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Given that it has been often reported on MHF that the police have been told by the DVLA that a vehicle is uninsured when the poster assures us that he is insured and all it is is a mess up by the insurance company or DVLA I can see trouble brewing....


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

This is good news as long as the information is kept up to date.  

In Nov 2009 I registered our US imported Jeep with the cherished number my son had retained for me on his car.

In May 2010 I contacted Auto Glass to repair a screen chip, they asked me for the Jeeps registered number which I gave and the chap asked me, "Ford Focus Estate?" 8O This was my sons car so someone's data base was a little out of date.

Mick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My mh has just been registered as insured. It has taken since last october to get this done. Yet we have used the same insurer for a couple of years.

It is identified as Dump code company use.

You can check your vehicles on www.askmid.com
and it is free.

DAve p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Mine says that as well. What does that mean?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I photocopy my Insurance document and keep it in the vehicle. This is because an Insurance company did not update my information and it looked like I was not insured a few years ago.

The Police will not accept a photocopy at face value but it has all of the necessary information for them to quickly check.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My mh has just been registered as insured. It has taken since last october to get this done. Yet we have used the same insurer for a couple of years.
> 
> It is identified as Dump code company use.
> 
> ...


I have checked ours previously and it is accurate even down to converters make/model of van
Try some of the online insurers quotes to see if you get same result

Chris


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I suspect that a lot of the uninsured cars are also "no registered keeper" so the DVLA can't fine them.

Over to the Police to stop and seize the uninsured cars.


SD


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Codfinger said:


> It seems that from next Feb the DVLA will be sending out £100 fines for vehicles that are not insured same as they do for no road tax


Why the "" ? Don't you want to reduce the £40 you pay in your premium to cover uninsured drivers?

Dougie.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

In New South Wales in the 70's the road fund tax disc included a minimum third party insurance. You took out further (Comp etc.) insurance if you wanted it with private companies just like here.

Thought it a good system at the time a simple glance told you that the CAR was insured if driven by someone with a valid licence, not sure if they still do it.

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

For further info check:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-428949.html

tony


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Mine says that as well. What does that mean?


So does mine. What does it mean? Anyone know?

Terry

Edited. Sorry just read the link to Don Madge's post.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

asprn said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that from next Feb the DVLA will be sending out £100 fines for vehicles that are not insured same as they do for no road tax
> ...


Dougie, we are all getting older and a bit more forgetfull, it was only last night that I said to the wife that the tax had just run out on the runabout, when she said about the subject of my topic..................hence why I posted the topic.
I could go on but cant be bothered but all these measures to combat illegal drivers are a waste of time :- i.e young driver wants to insure an old banger...................£2500 to insure an old dog 8O 
, easy option, buy cheap car,dont tax or insure itd as the fines being handed out by the courts are a lot less :roll:


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bring it on and it MAY mean our insurance will not rise as fast.

sooty10


----------

